# Is UV paint really that great???



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I've heard over and over again that UV paint is so damn great,

Just wanted to get some opinions from some guys that have used it and see if they have noticed anything real significant??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone I have asked about it says it was a great investment as long as you correctly put it on. Adhesion problems were the only thing I ran across but if you take the time to properly sand them, it adheres fine. I think its the way to go Wade


----------



## Whitetail Thumper (Apr 15, 2005)

It is my first year decoying snows but I painted all of my decoys with it and have averaged over one hundred two weekends in a row. Three of the four days were only half day hunts. Don't know how many I would have shot without it, but I think it can only help and not hurt so why not put it on.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive got a buddy who spent BIG bucks painting all his decoys with this stuff. (he has alot of decoys, and alot of them are fullbodies).

He said on cloudy days, no difference.

Sunny days, worth its wait in gold.

If you ask him if hed do it again, he mumbles something that I cant make out. So go figure.


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Exactly what i noticed........cloudy days, no difference.......when that sun hit em watch out becuse here come da geese!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Do you paint the entire decoy??


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

they sell it at scheels, i saw it their the other day, the intructios said paint the whole decoy i think


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Neck Collar said:


> Do you paint the entire decoy??


Yes all of the white, on windsocks just the heads.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

That's interesting because UV light penetrates through the clouds, so theoretically it shouldn't work any better or worse with cloud conditions.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Alright, that's all good to hear...

I heard that stuff is real expensive though, It doesn't sound like it'd be real cheap to paint 1000 windsocks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Neck collar,
Do you have decent success(in your own terms) now with your windsocks?? If so,why bother? Seems like it would be very difficult to test and say with any guarantee that it was UV paint alone that got those birds to decoy and not any other variable.

Alex


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

This is very true, and good point

However, i'm willing to do anything to give me an edge over the next guy, you gotta do what you gotta do to kill as many of those bastards as possible


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have received some feedback from people who purchaed the UV printed decoys. I produced them on a very limited basis this year. We chose to do it this way to get enough decoys in the field to make sure adhesion would not cause us a problem in the future. We did not want to get a bunch of decoys that falied with proper testing and in my opinion actual use in the field is the only way to do it. The printed uv heads have held up well with no adhesion problems

I had a client who sold his full body spread and bought the uv sillosocks. He hunted the same fields as the previous year. He usually hunts alone and hunts fields without vehicle access. No till farmes are not allowing vehicles of any kind to drive in the fields where he hunts. Last year he hunted 6 times and killed 0 geese. His set up time was around 4 hours. This year he hunted 6 times and killed 78 geese. Set up time down to 30 minutes. He would quit shooting when he got to 12 birds all but twice. One day he killed 6 and one day 24. The other variable he changed his choice of blinds. He switched from a layout blind to a field blanket. He said it was very apparent the birds worked better on bright sunny days. He used a total of 204 windsocks and a couple of dozen shells Overcast days he noticed less effectivenes.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Jim,
I'm kinda likin' those field blankets too. Just need to get one and give it a try. Only 204 Sillosocks....that's only one handful off the carrier.  

Alex


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll be putting it on all the white spots on my Canada dekes. And any of my nicest mallard floaters if I have left overs. I can't see the harm in trying it. Even if it doesn't work, at least it's still white. Not like I was gonna spend the money on anything smarter anyway.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Neck Collar said:


> Alright, that's all good to hear...
> 
> I heard that stuff is real expensive though, It doesn't sound like it'd be real cheap to paint 1000 windsocks


How cheap was it to but those thousand wondsocks may I ask you?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

You could paint those 1000 wind socks for porbably $50.00 and It wouldn't take you long at all.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

The new formulation of thge UV paint holds up pretty good. I looked at my fullbodies the other day and they were in decent shape.

As far as actually making a difference to the amount of birds you will kill....or if it even helps....I can tell no change.

But....If you have a bunch of old decoys....any new paint job will help.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Tyvek does not need to be painted!

Your socks are already UV reflective! Its the heads that absorb UV


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Travery said:


> Tyvek does not need to be painted!
> 
> Your socks are already UV reflective! Its the heads that absorb UV


True to an extent, socks partially reflect UV light, not totally, so the effect isnt as great as it cold be


----------

